# Outer Banks, NC - Sirius Lee Adult Male



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:wub: I'm putting him and the female there in non-urgent because I couldn't find if this shelter was a kill shelter or not but they were reaching out to rescues in PA for help.


























Petfinder description:
Sirius-Lee is a fun dog! He loves to play and wants everyones attention. He came to us because his last owner wasn't allowed to keep pets where he lives and could not find him a home any where else. So , he is here with us making lots of friends at the shelter.Sirius is up to date on all of his shots, knows basic commands and is house trained! He does cry at bathtime, though.

From email to our rescue:
He is a male not neutered between 2 and 5 years old. Sirius is a beautiful dog who is a little shy. His owner was moving and could not take him so they gave him to a friend. The friends landlord would not allow him to keep the dog so he brought him here. He only had the dog for a month. We do not have any history on the dog. Since he has been here we have noticed he only sometimes likes other dogs. He has tested negative for heartworm and is up to date on all his shots. We do believe he is housebroken. 

Pet ID: 3088910-29577 • Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained 

*Outer Banks SPCA and Dare County Animal Shelter
*Manteo, NC
252-475-5620 
[email protected] 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Manteo, NC | SIRIUS LEE


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous boy!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:bump: for the incredibly handsome man.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

So good looking! Hope someone gives him a fabulous home soon.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He should be named Sirius Black after Harry Potter!

Handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Just talked to Josie at the shelter, this is a KILL shelter, moderators, can you move? Dogs are put down if they show signs of aggression or go south. Both dogs have been here 1 month. They are getting another O/S in tomorrow or this evening. This boy does NOT do well with cats. Josie is GSD savvy, she says he would excel at a JOB, like S and R or homeland security. He is drop dead gorgeous! Definitely full blooded! 
PLEASE URGENT this one???


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Did you hit the notify button? I don't want to notify the mods twice.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

icycleit said:


> Just talked to Josie at the shelter, this is a KILL shelter, moderators, can you move? Dogs are put down if they show signs of aggression or go south. Both dogs have been here 1 month. They are getting another O/S in tomorrow or this evening. This boy does NOT do well with cats. Josie is GSD savvy, she says he would excel at a JOB, like S and R or homeland security. He is drop dead gorgeous! Definitely full blooded!
> PLEASE URGENT this one???


Bump for this gorgeous guy who needs urgent help!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

GSDRAVEN
I don't know how to request it, so please go ahead and do so, How do you do that for future reference? Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

icycleit said:


> GSDRAVEN
> I don't know how to request it, so please go ahead and do so, How do you do that for future reference? Thanks!


    

The symbol above................means Notify Moderator. It's to the left of each and every post (under the avatars  )

And this is now in Urgent. THANKS FOR THE NOTIFY!!!!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I am very familiar with both this shelter and the staff (Rich the director and Josie the best GSD lady in the world). I got Freya from the shelter several years back and know that they really care about all their animals, will try so hard to find homes for all of them and will also keep them as long as humanly possible to give each animal a chance. However, it's a small shelter and Rich is realistic about dogs that are dog/cat aggressive so yes, they will be put down if they're unadoptable or no rescue will take them.

If you need a (VERY) temporary foster and some transport for either of these dogs, I might be able to handle it, provided they get along with my two. If not a foster, I could offer a first leg of transport to rescue for either or both. 

Let me know if you need a hand.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Hellooooooooooo????? Obviously no one is that concerned about Sirius or Shelby. I offer assistance and not a single person responds or seems to care. 

The shelter is closed today for MLK as I attempted to contact them to find out more info about both dogs. I'll try again tomorrow, though it will be just an information gathering call. There's nothing I can do about either of them unless there's either someone on here willing to adopt or a rescue willing to take them in. I could pick one or both up if that's the case and hold them/help with transport but there's no way I can afford to adopt/keep either/both of them. Financially I'm hanging on by the merest of threads but I'm willing to help anyway I can....if anyone is interested.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Diane, I was just on my way to bump them. Unfortunately there isn't anything I can do for them personally aside from a small donation to an approved rescue.

I'm not in the position to foster for a few months since I just adopted and my rescue won't pull from NC anyway.

Thank you so much for your offer to help. Is there any group on here interested in either of these guys?


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

Anyone want a temp test or pull and help transport on these guys let me know.

Diane, I remember your beautiful Freya


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump- I hope someone can help he is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

*Outer Banks, NC-Sirius Lee Adult Male*

Eberesche

You'd not recognize Freya nowadays. She has become "Miss Fatty". We've run thyroid panels (nothing wrong there), have her on a diet and still she remains plump. She still looks at every bite of food as her last ever, just as she did when she first came home to us. But she's happy and otherwise healthy and she and Thor love each other to death. Can't ask for more than that.

RE: Sirius (and Shelby) I've already stated I would be pull either or both of them as long as a rescue has already stepped up for them and that their stay would be just a matter of arranging transport for them. I have never temped a dog before (other than Freya) though I've listened to what you all do when you report on one or another dog but I'm no pro. I could bring Thor and/or Freya with me to see if they would get along with each other though.

But I must emphasize it would have to be a _*TEMPORARY*_ foster, just to get them out of the shelter and give a rescue time to arrange transport, which I'd be happy to take the first leg of. But of late, I have had difficulty finding enough funds to feed my own pair. I have often gone without to make sure they're fed so I really can't feed another pair of mouths for any lengthy period. 

But I want to help in any way I can so please keep that in mind.


----------



## ShawnM (Jan 28, 2007)

Depending on his drives I could give this guy a job in detection work. The only issue is I wouldn't be able to get down there until this coming Saturday the 29th.

Shawn


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

He's one of the prettiest German Shepherds I've seen. And I love how they say he likes to play. But it's too far for me. And I've agreed to foster so I need to leave a spot open. If Southeast or Virginia GSR wanted to pull him, I'd foster him.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Shawn/ForHans

If you want either of these dogs, let me know when and how you can arrange to transport him/them. I can pull for you if there's any possibility they would be pts before you can get to him/them.

Of course, it will have to wait a day or two as we are in the middle of a major onshore blizzard right now and it will take that long for the roads to clear (we don't have equipment designed to clear snow from highways as we only ever get 5 flakes a year normally.. lol).


----------



## ShawnM (Jan 28, 2007)

Hatterasser said:


> Shawn/ForHans
> 
> If you want either of these dogs, let me know when and how you can arrange to transport him/them. I can pull for you if there's any possibility they would be pts before you can get to him/them.
> 
> Of course, it will have to wait a day or two as we are in the middle of a major onshore blizzard right now and it will take that long for the roads to clear (we don't have equipment designed to clear snow from highways as we only ever get 5 flakes a year normally.. lol).


I think you guys are getting the weather we're supposed to get in a day or two. They're already putting the brine down on the roads. Anyhow, I appreciate the offer of help! I could give the shelter a call on monday to see what we can do to pull the boy. If you were able to foster I can get him from you after work any evening during the week. If the shelter can hold til Saturday I can get him from them then (assuming they're open Saturday). I'll P.M. you my contact info. If worse comes to worse I can use him as a demo dog for my pet clients but would really like to see him in detection. I really like getting from shelters. We have a couple rescue dogs working now but most are government washouts. 

Shawn


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Was advised this morning that Shawn contacted the shelter and told both SiriusLee and Shelly were adopted. 

That still leaves the soft eared Abby (I think it is) but Sirius can be moved to 'adopted'.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Hatterasser said:


> Was advised this morning that Shawn contacted the shelter and told both SiriusLee and Shelly were adopted.
> 
> That still leaves the soft eared Abby (I think it is) but Sirius can be moved to 'adopted'.


 
Great news!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Great news. Thanks Diane for advocating for these dogs and offering to help.


----------

